# I got jumped (Assaulted)



## Goju91 (Sep 3, 2011)

I got jumped... The guy hit me with a full sprint and now my jaw is clicking/grinding real bad... There was no fracture but I'm concerned...

What should I do? See a dentist? What is this problem that I have?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Hardly the right place to come seeking medical advice, good sir.  I'd recommend a visit to the doctor for that sort of thing.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 3, 2011)

If it's very recent, like within hours -- ice and make an urgent doctor's appointment. If it's weeks -- skip the ice and call the doc. 

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 3, 2011)

It's hard to say that you haven't broken any bones.  People break their jaw all the time and don't know about it until they get it x-rayed.  I'd suggest going to the nearest emergency room.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2011)

Goju91 said:


> I got jumped... The guy hit me with a full sprint and now my jaw is clicking/grinding real bad... There was no fracture but I'm concerned...
> 
> What should I do? See a dentist? What is this problem that I have?


 What the others said... go see a doctor. Questions to you... did you see the guy coming? Or was it from behind? Did you find yourself in a less than desirable neighborhood? Where was it? Also more importantly... did you contact the police and file a report on the assault and do you have a description of the guy to give to the police.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 3, 2011)

Ill just sing with the Choir - Doctor. Go. Now.

You may not have broken anything - But you can do other things too, you know. Fracture, Split, Crack, Dislocate, Displace...
Yeah


----------



## Goju91 (Sep 3, 2011)

I seen a doc, he had me get xrays and theres no fracture... It just still feels like something is wrong so maybe I did something like dislocate or displace it... This is a holiday weekend so no Doc's are in town anyway... Where else can I seek medical advice?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 3, 2011)

Goju91 said:


> I seen a doc, he had me get xrays and theres no fracture... It just still feels like something is wrong so maybe I did something like dislocate or displace it... This is a holiday weekend so no Doc's are in town anyway... Where else can I seek medical advice?


 Emergency Room and bring a book to read in case you have to wait. Let them know that it was result of an assault and they'll treat you faster. There's also a major thing called a concussion, I've had one and didn't realize it after an assault myself. They're dangerous. If it's something, anything with your head then it's likely. 

Still your choice. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 3, 2011)

Look on the bright side; now, you know what that feels like.


----------



## Goju91 (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to the doctors last sunday, she said nothing is broken, or fractured or displaced, it would have come up in the xrays. She said I should see an ENT doctor next, and gave me anti-inflammatory meds. 

Honestly, I think I'm having TMD symptoms and may have this for a while... But we'll see what the ENT says, hopefully I'll get to her ASAP. 

Also, I was in my own neighborhood (no crime), and this guy came from behind me, sprinting, and suprised me. We put a police report in, but no word that they found them. 

Thanks


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 6, 2011)

Goju91 said:


> I went to the doctors last sunday, she said nothing is broken, or fractured or displaced, it would have come up in the xrays. She said I should see an ENT doctor next, and gave me anti-inflammatory meds.
> 
> Honestly, I think I'm having TMD symptoms and may have this for a while... But we'll see what the ENT says, hopefully I'll get to her ASAP.
> 
> ...


Heh... he.
Everywere has Crime, in varying Quantities and Strengths. Most of it is just so insignificant that you dont hear about it.

Out of interest, has your Situation been on the News, or Newspaper, or anything?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2011)

Goju91 said:


> I went to the doctors last sunday, she said nothing is broken, or fractured or displaced, it would have come up in the xrays. She said I should see an ENT doctor next, and gave me anti-inflammatory meds.
> 
> Honestly, I think I'm having TMD symptoms and may have this for a while... But we'll see what the ENT says, hopefully I'll get to her ASAP.
> 
> ...


 Well glad you're okay then. 
I guess what happened to you must've broken your neighborhood's record then?


----------



## Razor (Sep 7, 2011)

I think I have a similar or the same thing. Quite a few years ago somebody punched me in the jaw and whenever I open my mouth fully there is a click towards the back left of my jaw and I can feel the joint moving in a bit of an odd way. It doesn't hurt, and I don't think the doctor found anything wrong, but it's still there. You'll probably just have to get used to it!


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 7, 2011)

Razor said:


> I think I have a similar or the same thing. Quite a few years ago somebody punched me in the jaw and whenever I open my mouth fully there is a click towards the back left of my jaw and I can feel the joint moving in a bit of an odd way. It doesn't hurt, and I don't think the doctor found anything wrong, but it's still there. You'll probably just have to get used to it!



weirdly it was the opposite with me

when i was a kid my jaw used to click a lot then one day i got into some silly brawl and he punched me in the jaw. since then my jaws been fine, no clicks  that was years and years ago and its still fine! heh


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 7, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> weirdly it was the opposite with me
> 
> when i was a kid my jaw used to click a lot then one day i got into some silly brawl and he punched me in the jaw. since then my jaws been fine, no clicks  that was years and years ago and its still fine! heh



Well on that note, when I was 16, I dumped a motorcycle by grabbing the front brake too hard; it rode me for awhile.  Ended up with a hip that pops out of its socket at random times; I have to kind of cock my hip to pop it back in again.  Not painful, just weird.  In all my sparring videos, you can see me cock my right leg to pop my hip back in after kicking with it.  It's just something I have to do.  However, I have been told by more than one doctor that my hip is not 'out of its socket' nor could it be without extreme pain.  I've had x-rays and scans that show no damage at all, and no doctor has agreed that what I'm describing is even possible.  OK, doc.  Whatever you say.  Still, if I kick with my right leg, I have to pump my right leg to pop it back into the hip socket, so whatever.  On the bright side, I can turn my right hip and kick at a very odd angle with my right leg, which I cannot do with my left leg, and it has allowed me to perform a type of kick that no one seems to see coming, since it's a tad 'unnatural' looking.  So that's good.


----------



## Goju91 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully with time, rest, and exercise, I can restore my jaw to its original state, or get it as close to it as possible, for my health and well being. 

I don't know about the record, but the police officer says "this doesn't happen around here", it was relatively unusual, but I'm sure it has happened in the past.


----------



## wushuguy (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck with the jaw. if you know someone who can do TMJ massage work, that might be helpful.


----------



## tayl0124 (Sep 13, 2011)

Not to make light of the situation but I guess the lesson learned here could be what one or our black belts always repeats.  "Never stand there minding your own business."  because is how every story starts.  

Sucks that you have to go through with it though.


----------



## Master Dan (Sep 13, 2011)

You need to see a good orthopedic doctor get x ray I sure would not live with a person saying you have to live with it? get a different doctor, an Osteopath good one can really help I had a 130 pound shepard get wild and knock my Axes out took some good ajustments to get right. If swelling and muscular time and homeopathic remedies mayhelp reduce swelling and aid in healing if structural passive or physical alignment will need to be done and the longer you leave it in the wrong place the harder to heal and and keep in place.

good luck I would like to hear who you go to and how successfull they are in helping you


----------

